# Philips LCD 42PFL3605 fuente averiada por rayo



## aldo tonato (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola, amigos.
Mi consulta es acerca de la fuente de este tv que fue alcanzado por una fuerte descarga atmosférica, destruyendo el CI OZ9977, los FET's que alimentan al trafo inverter, varios diodos y resistencias, algunos segmentos del impreso en esa etapa. reparado éste último y repuesto el material dañado, noto que la fuente cuyo principal componente es el FSQ0465R, no genera a pleno las tensiones de 5V y 12V, (solo hay escasos 3V y 8V respectivamente), acá se cambiaron los 3 opto's, algunos diodos zenner y 1N4148 y el KIA431A por sospechosos, sin lopgrar que levante.
Sé que sería más fácil cambiar la placa completa pero no es fácil conseguirla y por lo que he podido averiguar, los precios que se manejan son muy elevados. Si bien los integrados no fue sencillo conseguirlos, por fin pude reunirlos y poner manos a la obra, aunque me topo con este problema de no poder hacer arrancar debidamente esta fuente.
En fin, cualquier sugerencia será bien apreciada.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno, si el inverter se alimenta de la fuente principal como suele ser, quizas debas plantearte si la reparacion NO sera en vano, ya que dado los daños han pasado muy a posterior de la fuente principal, es muy probable que la parte logica este estropeada.


----------



## aldo tonato (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola, Gudino Roberto, puede ser, pero quiero ir hasta el fondo en este caso. Estoy trabajando con la fuente desconectada del resto del equipo, por lo que debería tener los 5V necesarios.
Otra cosa: será factible probar la Main alimentándola con una fuente de PC? Las tensiones son las mismas, debería funcionar.

Saludos.


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 22, 2012)

si son los mismos voltajes, no tendrias q1ue tener drama


----------



## aldo tonato (Oct 22, 2012)

Gracias, marianoarcas.
Continuando con la inspección, desarmé casi en su totalidad la fuente, controlando el chopper afuera, constatando su buen estado, y ante la duda, cambié nuevamente el TL431, comprobando que ahora sí aparecen los 5V. Evidentemente otra vez me doy con un componente trucho.
Mañana continúo, ya me dedico de lleno.

Saludos!


----------



## morta (Oct 23, 2012)

Aldo no hay drama de alimentar con otro trafo, yo tengo un lcd tonomac y ahora lo estoy usando con dos trafos de 24v para los inverters y otro de 12 smps para la main, por q no consigo el dichoso fs7m0880 en ningun lado.
asi podes probar que no volada la main por las dudas.


----------



## rubielita (Oct 23, 2012)

otra forma seria verificar voltajes si tienes otra de diferenta marca comparar voltajes y ensayar.


----------



## aldo tonato (Oct 24, 2012)

Bueno, les cuento los últimos avances: siempre trabajando la fuente desvinculada del equipo, luego de reemplazar los diodos D221, D222 (1N4148) y ZD220 (15V), a la salida de los 12V, con carga ficticia (lámpara de 12V-21W), que me consume alrededor de 1,7A, la fuente arranca inmediatamente le aplico 5V al Stby encendiendo la lámpara, con solo 10,5V en sus terminales, pero no consigo que arranque el PFC, además, en reposo, la fuente conformada por el FSQ0465R fluctúa (hipea) notablemente, aunque los 5,3V de salida se mantienen presentes notándose una pequeña fluctuación. Cuando la saco de reposo, se estabiliza, manteniendo los 5,3V. Si la conecto al equipo intenta arrancar, pero "hipea" un poco hasta apagarse.

Saludos!


----------



## aldo tonato (Oct 24, 2012)

ARRANCO!!!
Arranca apareciendo la imagen un instante y se apaga la pantalla, no así el audio que sigue normal, anda todo menos el BackLight, si lo apago no quiere arrancar sino luego de varios intentos, encontré un FET SMD vinculado al driver del Inverter con fugas y lo cambié junto a un 1N4148, restableciendo la funcionalidad del circuito.

Asunto terminado!

Saludos y gracias por sus aportes, si necesitan que suba el manual de servicio de este chasis RAM1.0LA, solo avisen.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 24, 2012)

y subilo así queda en el foro por si alguien lo necesita ¡¡


----------



## aldo tonato (Oct 24, 2012)

Ahí va!

Saludos!!


----------



## ROBAL (Abr 12, 2015)

Que tal Aldo, quisiera preguntarte cual es el fet y el diodo con el que solucionaste el problema, pues tengo el mismo inconveniente. Gracias por responder. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2015)

Si leiste bien no solamente fueron el fet y el diodo(aparte que describe donde se encuentra) cambio varios componentes...
Cada caso debe analizarse en forma individual no siempre se rompe lo mismo, a veces unas pocas cosas, otras es un cementerio de siicio...
Si es el mimso chasis alli tenes la info para empezar


----------



## ROBAL (Abr 13, 2015)

Si leí bien, se leer!!!!!!!, en este caso pienso y estoy seguro que es el mismo problema solo quiero saber cual es fet y diodo del problema del BackLight. Aldo si puedes especificar te lo agradezco.


----------



## aldo tonato (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola, Robal, subo diagrama fuente del chasisRAM1.0A-LA con los detalles de la reparación, si mal no recuerdo, el Fet aludido es el Q402A.

Saludos y buena reparación!


----------



## aldo tonato (Abr 15, 2015)

Y bien, ROBAL, te sirvió mi aporte?
Comenta los avances en tu reparación.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 15, 2015)

Me parece que solo vino a buscar su solución y no creo que vuelva.

Te felicito Aldo por el laburo y la perseverancia en la reparación, muy bueno!!!


----------



## aldo tonato (Abr 15, 2015)

Gracias, Sergio. Te comento que el dueño de ese tv aún puede disfrutar del mismo, solo que ahora se cuida de las descargas atmosféricas, la zona donde vive es muy afectada por tormentas eléctricas.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ROBAL (Abr 15, 2015)

SERGIOTO, por que pensáis pal oto, no me voy a ningún lado. Primero te agradezco Aldo por tu buena predisposición para ayudar, te comento no entro todos los días a los foros por eso a veces me demoro en responder, estoy peleando todavía con este tv, Me pasó igual que a vos, tormenta fuente quemada solucionada y ahora tengo problemas con el inverter, cambié el OZ, vino reventado, habilita un segundo y se apaga siguiendo el audio bien en todo momento, controlé los mosfet diodo que fueron en tu caso pero no es el mismo, estoy controlando pfc por las dudas ya que no encuentro nada en el inverter. Voy a ver si desconecto la protec del oz si conoces como desconectar la protección avisame. Si tenés alguna idea pruebo. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 15, 2015)

Proba con una resistencia de 10K del pin 15 a masa.


----------



## ROBAL (Abr 15, 2015)

GRACIAS, por responder voy a probar pero me parece que cae la tensión de PFC, de todas formas voy anular la protec., para probar. Luego comento y gracias.


----------



## onas (Ago 2, 2015)

hola tenes 2 capasitores smd en serie con los drivers del inverter se suelen poner en cortoo con fugas y no enciende la retroiluminacion si no me equivico son c 430 y 431 fijate ojala te sea de ayuda


----------



## ivan03488 (Mar 18, 2016)

Hola gente, me encanto encontrar justo lo que estoy reparando y por la misma causa jaja.

Me llego una placa de un amigo que dice que cayó un rayo y después de eso no prendió mas la tv (philips 42pfl3605/77), a diferencia de lo que comentan en este hilo, la mía estéticamente no tiene nada roto, verifique todos los mos y están joya, los diodos también, los capa también osea todos los componentes comunes los comprobé y andan todos, los que no puedo comprobar su funcionamiento son el hs01g, el oz9977 ni el q0465.

Con respecto a las tenciones de 12, 5 y 3,3v no sale nada y tampoco tiene vcc el oz.
Los optos los verifique y andan los 3.

Es mi primera vez con estas fuentes, pero repare miles de fuentes switching de notebooks y especiales para industria, así que la teoría switching la tengo, pero esta me está superando jaja.

Si me pueden tirar alguna pista de cómo saber si están andando el hs01g, el 0z9977 y el q0465 seria de mucha ayuda, ya que tendría que hacer un viaje de 70km para comprarlos y no quiero viajar al gas jaja.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## sergiot (Mar 18, 2016)

Hay una tensión que tiene que estar si o si, es la del standby, suele ser la de 5V o 3.3V, sin esa tensión el micro controlador no responde y no hace arrancar las otras fuentes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 18, 2016)

.



Ivan03488

Bajaste el esquema adjunto al post *#15* ????, corresponde a tu mismo tv???.

Si así fuese el *U101* (FSQ0465) debería estar funcionando y para acercarse a conocer eso es necesario conocer las tensiones existentes en ambos extremos de *R101A*.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ivan03488 (Mar 21, 2016)

hola, muchas gracias por sus respuesta y perdon por tardar tanto en responder, con respecto a la tencion de la r101a, del lado del FSQ0465 hay 225v CC y del otro lado 315v CC.

el esquematico corresponde 100% a mi fuente, por cierdo mil gracias por el manual que me vino de 10.

gracias y espero su respuesta para ver si lo cambio


----------



## ivan03488 (Mar 21, 2016)

listo!!! ya anda, era el fsq0465r estaba quemado, se ve que el rayo no llego lejos.
muchas gracias si no fuese por el manual no hubiera terminado ni en un año


----------



## gabileva (Jul 22, 2016)

Para no abrir otro tema con lo mismo, me llego una tv igual 42PFL3506/77 con fuente PLHF-A962A Rev 1.1 quemada por un rayo, lo primero tenia el oz volado a la vista, lo remplace, luego detecte el q0465r tambien porque seguia sin tension 5v de stand by.... remplaze el hs01g tambien por las dudas porque tenia dudas y tenia uno que me habia quedado de otra reparacion.
La fuente entrega los 5v de standby, probandola en el tv enciende tengo sonido e imagen cambia de canal anda hdmi todo pero sin backlight (puse una luz de emergencia de leds para ver y se ve todo, pero no tengo tension en el backlight, procedi a medir los capacitores en serie con los controladores de inverter C430 y C431 y el 431 estaba en corto, ya lo reemplace, y tambien medi el Q402A y lo vi dudoso porque conducia para ambos lados cosa que el Q402 no lo hace... lo reemplace por un S72 q tambien es un canal N de 60v  2N7002... todavia no pude probarla con la tv porque no la tengo aca conmigo... asi que a la noche pruebo y les comento...

Algo mas que pueda ser que no me este habilitando el inverter? (el trafo ya lo medi y da bien) como tambien los 4 controladores q706 q707 q708 y q709... desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 22, 2016)

Mediste si esta presente la habilitación de BL_on y la de DIM??


----------



## gabileva (Jul 23, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Mediste si esta presente la habilitación de BL_on y la de DIM??



Sabes que anoche la probe y salto el fusible de entrada de 3.15 amp... es raro porque previo a cambiar el q402a y el capa smd 431 que estaba en corto no lo hacia y prendia todo lo mas bien salvo el backlight.  Ahora tengo un corto en la entrada porque vuela el fuse apenas enchufo. Casi la tenia andando y ahora retrocedi.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2016)

mejor,si hay corto grande,es mas facil encontrarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2016)

bueno empezá por verificar el puente diodo y luego los mosfet principales,,por hay deve estar el corto 
fácil amigo


----------



## gabileva (Jul 25, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno empezá por verificar el puente diodo y luego los mosfet principales,,por hay deve estar el corto
> fácil amigo



hola Julien.. si el puente diodo ya lo medi, me falta los mosfet (espero que no se haya volado el q0465r ) ni bien pueda ponerme con eso y tenga novedad comento


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2016)

varistor si tiene ,tambien medilo y los de poliester del puente diodo (capasitores)


----------



## Detoa (May 27, 2022)

Por favor puede subir los manuales nuevamente por qué los cuatro que están en el post no sé pueden abrir. El único que si se abre es el del diagrama.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## malesi (May 28, 2022)

Detoa dijo:


> Por favor puede subir los manuales nuevamente por qué los cuatro que están en el post no sé pueden abrir. El único que si se abre es el del diagrama.
> Desde ya muchas gracias.


Se abren todos
Te tienes que descargar los 4 para abrirlo.


----------



## malesi (May 28, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Se abren todos
> Te tienes que descargar los 4 para abrirlo.


Toma @Detoa


----------



## Detoa (May 28, 2022)

Alguien tendrá el manual o diagrama de la fuente de este TV?
Philips 42PFL3604/77


----------



## skynetronics (May 28, 2022)

Detoa dijo:


> Alguien tendrá el manual o diagrama de la fuente de este TV?
> Philips 42PFL3604/77


¿Pero revisaste el manual que subió hace poco el colega @malesi? 

Si no es el mismo de tu fuente, entonces sube fotos de tu fuente, porque si te basas solo en el modelo del TV es insuficiente. Hay modelos que pueden venir con varios tipos de fuentes distintas.


----------



## malesi (May 28, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Pero revisaste el manual que subió hace poco el colega @malesi?
> 
> Si no es el mismo de tu fuente, entonces sube fotos de tu fuente, porque si te basas solo en el modelo del TV es insuficiente. Hay modelos que pueden venir con varios tipos de fuentes distintas.


¡paque! es mejor pedir, pedir


----------

